# Anyone else have stuff waiting for them stateside?



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Wondering if anyone else had stuff ordered before COVID still waiting for them in the U.S. I believe there are several member's here who, like me, live close enough to the US border that they can broker things back themselves. Works great 99.9% of the time...not so much in a global pandemic. I have a part for my Harley for instance (fortunately not _crucial_) and two(!) guitars still waiting for me stateside. I heard something about having stuff brokered back during COVID but have no idea how/whether that's taken place.

Anyway, was bored and just curious...


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I’ve used CBI USA which is a mailbox service in Niagara Falls NY but no access to them until the border Re- opens. I would imagine their business has taken a hit as they were no longer receiving goods to store. With the restrictions on importing rosewood being removed, their services are no longer as much required for me but it can be beneficial in multi shipment situations and save a bit on shipping and brokerage costs.


----------



## morepowder (Apr 30, 2020)

I lent a friend in Montana my D18 golden era early in the new year, and we know what happened in March. Chances are it may sit there until the border opens as I just can’t imagine shipping it. It’s also hard to imagine paying tax on my own guitar. 😣


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

If your parts are waiting at a Kinek Point in the States, they are not charging the extra charge for picking up late due to the border being closed. I just ordered UTV parts from the States and had them shipped to The UPS Store (Kinek) in Lewiston, NY. When they get there, they will forward the parts to me in Ontario. This works pretty good if it's free shipping in the states but I still had to pay $20 US to get the parts to Lewiston. I know, UPS (scary) but the alternative was $75 US to ship them to me and the shipping cost ($100 Can) is also included in the brokerage fee's. Need the parts so I had no choice. The cost for the parts almost doubled with the US $ and brokerage. I thought of ordering them from China but if they didn't fit I'd be out $100 and back to square one.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

I got a tracking for my “mail-order Bride” via UPS..... here’s a picture from customs.....


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Yes, both guitars are still sitting at the Kinek point, which is also a building supply company. Fortunately they know me well enough that, when I called a month or so after ordering, they pre-emptively stated: "We stored your guitars inside, figuring the barn [covered outside storage, where many items go] wouldn't be good for them...any time of year!" I LOVE those folks...ha ha!


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

The place I send things to will usually hold items for six-months. It looks like they've extended that indefinitely.

I was going to order something in March, I decided to wait. I didn't think things would go on this long.

The original owner's son-in-law has a courier service that goes from the border to the city, but it's not cheap.


----------



## Fred Gifford (Sep 2, 2019)

wow .. I had no idea that things were that bad .. thanks for the heads up


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

If this is true then the border should re-open in about 2 weeks.


https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/canada-us-border-closure-september-21-1.5686475


That is a big "IF". When it does re-open things will be slow and you might have an easier time if you have say a DUI. 
@StevieMac.......If your Harley part isn't crucial then it's probably shiny. If the bike still runs and is rideable then forget about it. You don't need shiny anyway.


----------



## morepowder (Apr 30, 2020)

Unfortunately Sept 21 is the latest date. Every month they keep pushing it ahead another month. Last month it was until Aug 21.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> @StevieMac.......If your Harley part isn't crucial then it's probably shiny. If the bike still runs and is rideable then forget about it. You don't need shiny anyway.


Good point. I'm replacing the original seat on the EG with a Sundowner and needed a chrome trim piece between the seat tip and tank. Pretty minor, even as shiny things go...ha ha!


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

I had pickups stuck in Chicago for 3 weeks but......they just entered Canada today......


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

awaiting car parts ... 3 weeks so far ... called and they can't ship yet (shop down due to covid 19) 
not serious yet , but the parts are no longer available in canada


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

StevieMac said:


> Good point. I'm replacing the original seat on the EG with a Sundowner and needed a chrome trim piece between the seat tip and tank. Pretty minor, even as shiny things go...ha ha!


Depending on where the sun is that might not be a good idea. That being said those chrome pieces are usually available at any place that sells Harleys and bike parts. Leather is better......no reflection in the eyes. 


oldjoat said:


> awaiting car parts ... 3 weeks so far ... called and they can't ship yet (shop down due to covid 19)
> not serious yet , but the parts are no longer available in canada


Depends on what you need and where you look.....but not online. Get the jungle drums working, talk to car guys, check out the graveyards. Might take a bit of time and maybe cost a bit more money but there's a damned good chance someone knows someone and there's your parts. Could be a while before your stateside shop gets around to shipping anything.


----------



## VHTO (Feb 19, 2016)

Alex said:


> I’ve used CBI USA which is a mailbox service in Niagara Falls NY but no access to them until the border Re- opens. I would imagine their business has taken a hit as they were no longer receiving goods to store. With the restrictions on importing rosewood being removed, their services are no longer as much required for me but it can be beneficial in multi shipment situations and save a bit on shipping and brokerage costs.


CBI will forward your stuff to you upon request. You will need to provide them with a waybill for the carrier of your choice, and they will assess a small admin fee (think it was $5) for getting it tagged and on the way.

I had a number of things stuck there early in the lockdown, they consolidated them into larger packages, and I e-mailed prepaid FedEx tags. 

Given the uptick in Covid cases, my guess is that the border closure will be extended until at least US Thanksgiving, if not beyond.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> Get the jungle drums working, talk to car guys, check out the graveyard


already did ... no one has them (even used) .... got the aftermarket supplier's name and ordered direct 
(car is old and the parts obscure due to year change over )
can update to "newer version" parts for $600 and $1000 in labour to modify / swap the parts


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> already did ... no one has them (even used) .... got the aftermarket supplier's name and ordered direct
> (car is old and the parts obscure due to year change over )
> can update to "newer version" parts for $600 and $1000 in labour to modify / swap the parts


Just out of curiosity, what are you looking for?


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

shifter linkage (tranny end shifter bushings and tranny slider shoe) 
both are discontinued parts , all salvage yards have scrapped the older cars .... 
just 1 supplier in the US willing to ship when the small factory reopens.

meanwhile , a few small adjustments to compensate for "slop" and I'm still good to go for now.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> shifter linkage (tranny end shifter bushings and tranny slider shoe)
> both are discontinued parts , all salvage yards have scrapped the older cars ....
> just 1 supplier in the US willing to ship when the small factory reopens.
> 
> meanwhile , a few small adjustments to compensate for "slop" and I'm still good to go for now.


Shifter linkage for what and what tranny? All salvage yards etc. haven't got rid of the old stuff, or at least outside of your part of Ont. they haven't.
You could try Mike. The site says they don't sell parts but Mike or his partner or son might put you on to someone who does.








Autowrecker


RUST BROS RESTORATIONS



www.rustbrosrestos.com




or this place





Photo Galleries » Restoration Lifestyle » George Moir Antique Auto Parts Ltd.


George Moir Antique Auto Parts specializes in supplying parts for early model Fords.



georgemoir.ca




or here


https://www.maxwellsautocenter.com/


or here.





The Old Car Centre | The Most Complete Source Of Street Rod And Reproduction Parts In Canada


Canada's Largest Stocking Street Rod Shop, Vintage Ford, Chevy Parts - Classifieds, Located in Langley B.C. Canada




www.oldcarcentre.com






Antique Chevrolet Parts


Another route to go depending on the linkage would be to check out some of the smaller fabricating shops and machine shops, places like that. If out there is like here some of them are hurting and with the new machines can probably make what ever you need fairly quickly and fairly cheaply without having to modify/swap parts. Some welding shops might be a good idea too. Worst comes to worst you get some metal and a hammer and file and make what you need yourself.


----------



## VHTO (Feb 19, 2016)

oldjoat said:


> shifter linkage (tranny end shifter bushings and tranny slider shoe)
> both are discontinued parts , all salvage yards have scrapped the older cars ....
> just 1 supplier in the US willing to ship when the small factory reopens.
> 
> meanwhile , a few small adjustments to compensate for "slop" and I'm still good to go for now.


What's the year/make/model/trans?

There are still a number of private yards that don't advertise, as well as 'word-of-mouth' suppliers.

I just finished rebuilding a 50 year old 4-speed shifter box...


----------



## Morrow (Apr 29, 2020)

Just sent an amp to California via Can Post . 
They didn't foresee any delays when I posted it ...


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

VW diesel parts (pre 1999) 
no machine shops want to touch it in ottawa .
searched ALL yards within 300KM radius 
bushings I can fab myself ( friend has lathe in his shop I can "borrow")
the worn slipper/slider shoe is the problem , only comes with the shifter arm assy (part on order)


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> VW diesel parts (pre 1999)
> no machine shops want to touch it in ottawa .
> searched ALL yards within 300KM radius
> bushings I can fab myself ( friend has lathe in his shop I can "borrow")
> the worn slipper/slider shoe is the problem , only comes with the shifter arm assy (part on order)


Unless things have changed boneyards get in touch with other boneyards all over Canada and NA all the time looking for and getting parts. Without knowing which VW...Jetta, Bug etc., transmission and the year, there is these guys.




__





Brand Name & OEM Parts | Save Up-To 70% Off | GermanParts.ca


Buy OEM & brand name German parts up-to 70% off. Canada's #1 destination for German automotive parts, accessories, and more! Shop online today!



germanparts.ca




for that matter there is these guys too.




__





Capital City Volkswagen Club, Ottawa Canada | TheGoldenBug.com


Formed in 1988 by several Volkswagen owners, the Capital City Volkswagen Club has grown to become an established automobile club in the National Capital Area. From classic air-cooled beetles to the new beetles, from avid car collectors to daily drivers...



www.thegoldenbug.com




if the club guys in ottawa are the same as car and motorcycle guys all over Canada someone probably has at least two of what you need or knows some who does.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

already member of the VW groups in ottawa ... friends with members at the dealers / jobbers and bone yards
all give the same answer ...( SOL ) 
1/2 mk3 and 1/2 mk4 linkage ... produced for 4 months , a b*stardized setup. 
told to convert to full MK4 system if I want any parts.


----------



## VHTO (Feb 19, 2016)

A new Mk3 Jetta and 4 years of Volkswagen’s ‘customer be damned’ attitude made it my first, and likely last, VW.
That aside, it sounds like you’re right in the transition from Mk3 to Mk4 and you didn’t mention if you have the VR6 or not, which adds another complication if you do.
These guys are Canadian and have a full kit in stock (way more comprehensive than the short throw arm I put on mine back in the day).





MK3 Short Shifter COMPLETE Kit


MK3 Short Shifter COMPLETE Kit: For MK3 chassis VWs, not VR6.



store.concept1.ca





This guy in Quebec appears to be making custom bushings for Mk3 and Mk4









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





and it would be worth contacting German OEM as they have a whack of both OEM and upgraded shifter bushings



You are being redirected...


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

When it was mentioned that it was a pre '99 Volks I thought it might be something like this which was new when I worked on them. 










Morrow said:


> Just sent an amp to California via Can Post .
> They didn't foresee any delays when I posted it ...


Seems like freight has always gotten thru.....people not so much.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Yeah I'm super close to the border as well and I haven't dared ship anything to the State side since lockdown. Even if the border opened I don't think I'd even want to take my chances setting foot over there. Plus if you do then you are mandated to self-isolate for 14 days. I can't really do that to save some bucks on shipping.

And the other kicker is I don't even want to order anything from a US seller who ships with USPS right now. With what has been going on with the USPS it seems like that's just asking for it to either take forever or get lost.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

+1
Kinek point at wellesley island...hoping to get it before christmas


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> I thought it might be something like this which was new when I worked on them.


MK2 Jetta pic ... 3 of 'em sitting in the back yard as we speak ... biggest flaw was the windshield seal , just above the fuse box .... good for 800K with the 1.8L gasser engines .


----------

